
URL Whitelisting - kurthamm
Is URL Whitelisting a viable option for organizations to control where their employees go on the Internet?
======
kurthamm
Whitelisting has been the silver bullet at lots of places I have worked. It is
intuitively attractive. It is intuitive that your employees will only need a
small subset of websites to do their job. I don't think this is accurate. I
think the overhead to maintain is crazy. I also think you are impacting
employee productivity. I don't like it as a strategy. I was just wondering
what everyone else thought.

------
Piskvorrr
Yes. No. Maybe. Depends on the use cases, risks, threats etc. What are you
trying to reach? What are you trying to avoid?

TL;DR: There is no Silver Bullet.

